# Old Soda Bottle from Atmore, AL



## diggersdaughter (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello all!  This is my first time to post anything here.  My sister and I have been researching bottles that my parents dug from an abandoned dump in Brewton, AL back in the late 1960s.  This website came up again and again!  I need some help on some info about a bottling company from Atmore, AL.  We have 3 soda bottles from Pipkin Bottling Company and one from Bama Beverages.  All 4 bottles say they were bottled in Atmore, AL.  Three bottles are ACL and one is embossed.  The ACL bottles are "Bama Beverages", "Whistle", and "Pip's Beverage".  The embossed bottle is "Quality Beverage".  I tried to upload a photo but it says my file is too large.  I will try again.  Anyone out there know anything that might help me about the history and worth of these bottles?  They are really cool!
 Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello girls,

 Welcome to this place. Did you see wonkapete / Jerry's?





From.

 "I also wrote that year that Marvin, Zelma and James Pipkin sold their Pipkin Pepsi Cola Bottling Company to Hooper Matthews and Ralph Durrett." From.

 "Marvin Pipkin and his brothers began a soft drink bottling company in the 1940s. Various soft drinks were processed at their company and they successfully distributed their bottled sodas in the same manner as Sandy did. Their drink routes extended into surrounding counties." From.

 See Pipkin Bottling Co. disolved 7/23/1966.


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jun 29, 2012)

Pipkin's must have bottled lots of sodas.  I have never seen one like the one in the middle.  I can't get my picture to upload, it keeps saying the file is too large... any help?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2012)

Did'ya read the Users' Guide?

 There's another method, if you've got your photos on a hosting site, but methinks you've gotta put some pixels in the shrinkerator.


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is the picture of my soda bottles from Pipkin Bottling Company.  The Bama Beverages bottle says it was bottled by Bama Beverages in Atmore, AL just like Pipkin Bottling Company.  My sister and I are curious as to how common these bottles might be.  Anyone know about how much they are worth?  Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello again, 

 I find that the Bama Beverages is on Chris Weide's Want List.

 "BAMA BEVERAGES                ATMORE            AL    CLEAR          10      BLUE AND WHITE      "BAMA BEVERAGES" ON LARGE ALABAMA MAP (B)                                     PIPIN BOTTLING CO."

 My thought was that Bama & Pipkin are two glass peas from the Pipkin pod, confirmed by this old what'sthepoint listing.

 Don't know if y'all are in the Atmore vicinity, but you might find more information there locally. The Pepsi bottler may know...

 It was a railroad and saw milling town back in the day.


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2012)

The Whistle is a couple of dollars, the Bama could be a $50-75 bottle in great condition, in that condition it's a shot in the dark. The Pip's is interesting because there isn't much on it anywhere that I could find...Jim


----------

